# INZ has asked me to fill out a National Security Check form. How long does it take?



## marabi.fouad (5 mo ago)

Hello Everyone,

I have been asked to fill out the National Security Check form and still awaiting a response. Has anyone gone through the same thing? How long does it usually take?


----------



## Kingdragonfly (Apr 29, 2021)

Why did you create a new thread, when you've already posted the same question to "National Security Check"


----------

